# Welcome to the General Chit Chat Forum! [Read Here First]



## Jennifer (Jun 3, 2006)

*Hello MUTers!*

This forum is for discussions and chatter about anything non-beauty related or doesn't go into the other forums.

Get to know your fellow MUTers, post news about yourself - share photos of your recent vacations, chit-chat about whatever you want! 

Please make sure any *news* related topic go under News in the Entertainment Forum. 

*Heads Up*! --------- *A Few Reminders!*

Quote:

When we all sign up to join Makeuptalk, the first step was accepting to abide by the Rules and Regulations. It might be a good idea to quickly go over them again, in order to ensure none of us are breaking any rules, no matter how trivial they seem.

Another good part of  MakeupTalk to review might be the Forum Netiquette. Just to make sure we're all minding out Ps &amp; Qs by portraying positive, upbeat, nice, kind, pleasant, polite, constructive and mature discussions.

If you're new to Makeuptalk, or just can't seem to remember a great place to find information on "Hot to do" things can be found here. Whether you want to know how to change your avatar or unsubscribe to thread notifications, it's more than likely there!

If you're having a problem with features or  MUT or just simply want to know about something technical, feel free to ask your questions in the General  Support Forum. Not only do  Moderators and Administrators respond to questions here, but a lot of members are always willing to help as well!

When in doubt, use the Search function. There is an abundant amount of information here on Makeuptalk, and it can be intimidating. A lot of times, our questions have already been answered at some point. Try doing a search to see what you can find.
_(Tip: Most times using the Advance Search by "Search Titles Only" and specifying which forums to search, can narrow it down a lot more)._

*When in doubt about anything, always feel free to  PM a  Moderator or Administrator. Or, simply ask! This is a great, friendly family who loves to help!*
*Thank you and Chat Away!*

-MUT Staff


----------

